# Wanted:  Myrtle Beach



## islandog (Feb 18, 2018)

Checking to see if anyone has a rental in Myrtle Beach sometime around April 4-8. Thanks in advance.


----------



## islandog (Mar 2, 2018)

Still looking.  Can go earlier in the week - April 2 or 3 if anything out there.  Thank you


----------



## islandog (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks to those who checked 
For me. I went ahead and made reservations at the Compass Cove where we have stayed before. It is a fun resort but gets too rowdy and crowded but took what I could get. Happy Easter to all 



islandog said:


> Still looking.  Can go earlier in the week - April 2 or 3 if anything out there.  Thank you


----------



## johnstonga (Mar 16, 2018)

islandog said:


> Thanks to those who checked
> For me. I went ahead and made reservations at the Compass Cove where we have stayed before. It is a fun resort but gets too rowdy and crowded but took what I could get. Happy Easter to all




Just posted THREE April options in Myrtle Beachon the LMR 'for rent' page ... check them out ... if one fits, and you can cancel CC ... it'd be Win/Win

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...resorts-two-brs-for-4-5-11-nite-stays.271318/


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

islandog said:


> Checking to see if anyone has a rental in Myrtle Beach sometime around April 4-8. Thanks in advance.


Still looking for Myrtle Beach for April?  Please advise  cindyjones649@gmail.com  or text 2692526984


----------

